
Would You Pay $20 for Access to a Breast Cancer Cure? - ez77
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/20/would-you-pay-20-for-access-to-a-breast-cancer-cure/?hpw
======
gaius
Who wouldn't? But that's not what he's selling...

